# Old service cock



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Typical service cock for our area pre ww2 usually for a lead service... one side is 1/2" male npt.. other side is 3/4" Mht


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nice, give it a gloss polish and put on shelf as a trophy...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

To be honest.. its going in scrap bucket.. I've got tons of them.. and this one has been worked on the packing nut is shredded from years of channel locks cranking on it.. just thought I'd show it before its gone...

Its old but like I said I've been working in the city for years and these are in every house pre 1950 which is 3/4 of houses in our city my house has one still in service and it works too


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> To be honest.. its going in scrap bucket.. I've got tons of them.. and this one has been worked on the packing nut is shredded from years of channel locks cranking on it.. just thought I'd show it before its gone...
> 
> Its old but like I said I've been working in the city for years and these are in every house pre 1950 which is 3/4 of houses in our city my house has one still in service and it works too




I’d love to get my hands on some of those.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> To be honest.. its going in scrap bucket.. I've got tons of them.. and this one has been worked on the packing nut is shredded from years of channel locks cranking on it.. just thought I'd show it before its gone...
> 
> Its old but like I said I've been working in the city for years and these are in every house pre 1950 which is 3/4 of houses in our city my house has one still in service and it works too





you have $$$ coming out ur a$$ and you dont know it..put those valves on ebay as steam punk and they sell for $$$$...go take alook..ill bet you can get $10 + for each of those valves...in that condition...


take a look at this asking price https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1-4-POWELL-GATE-VALVE-150-WSP-BRASS-BRONZE-STEAM-PUNK-ART-SCULPTURE/303330282839?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item469fe4cd57:g:UpMAAOSwf4BcZ7m-&enc=AQAEAAACQBPxNw%2BVj6nta7CKEs3N0qXLeXskUmwQ70wd%2FrjZkJI1wUZx3jmnHkQnYzI4TTrLqHtopH7jPzHYIjy6zFM%2Fz47XfBIieAN45c0IDwB36XahFprN9ci7KvvUmvLxg50zWKD5mrKLayZlSYliy%2FmTjFbVQcWF27r%2FtnlzdULOVwlS9%2Bc4%2FmZUKI22FTqjokDM7bSAGwyQU8iyjgGl0FhtmvjLeKHgEm1kez77LlVv3rZ6uAKg%2FlsUbbOONceugVC36dfzvvRwndWGmfgyWC1cLiCrtE9P%2BeIWJrRxENXXe1OA6rTOgzDL7GugKW5FIuvrJkq2%2BxFQRhUowttoY4IET0h0oU2phO00umE5eVWPFVSfwQJh76VgS8UwesfzYNDQVnX1CYGxZRZw6vZpt5rcQBur12ggBvtr8vKG28AHpGNbIkt%2F00JN8JM7Im9ytT6eGVlvs5%2BOzcZwKisiHyhEg8CXH77XzeMtXkExYHFSPAA%2F0ZxD4x2I6N8ojzWLGCSHKrcGVAPXkmTNSIKupZ%2BB61ycL2Mb7NGOsCPVhBPMHX2Yz%2FfxjH5hXQ6%2Bgz1%2BhbK%2BNjfH8avmOrGwsv1k%2F7PbpeLLWU0xS6yWFrxRugCJLKAwvRf3BQZnpSXxlWqirKYowRJNY8d7t7IRZrkBDgDO8Do4mMFub1JLCDVY6XEB7o3sG2xSc%2BQtJbq5JzCKupt7Vr4kJ1jvEIovndrPnah9R3oGkkexqShze4CItqzpYOXVE2Pt5Zfjz1G3n1VYlWNNvA%3D%3D&checksum=303330282839fa6dee86a550457baeb18cd6f13b55e4&enc=AQAEAAACQBPxNw%2BVj6nta7CKEs3N0qXLeXskUmwQ70wd%2FrjZkJI1wUZx3jmnHkQnYzI4TTrLqHtopH7jPzHYIjy6zFM%2Fz47XfBIieAN45c0IDwB36XahFprN9ci7KvvUmvLxg50zWKD5mrKLayZlSYliy%2FmTjFbVQcWF27r%2FtnlzdULOVwlS9%2Bc4%2FmZUKI22FTqjokDM7bSAGwyQU8iyjgGl0FhtmvjLeKHgEm1kez77LlVv3rZ6uAKg%2FlsUbbOONceugVC36dfzvvRwndWGmfgyWC1cLiCrtE9P%2BeIWJrRxENXXe1OA6rTOgzDL7GugKW5FIuvrJkq2%2BxFQRhUowttoY4IET0h0oU2phO00umE5eVWPFVSfwQJh76VgS8UwesfzYNDQVnX1CYGxZRZw6vZpt5rcQBur12ggBvtr8vKG28AHpGNbIkt%2F00JN8JM7Im9ytT6eGVlvs5%2BOzcZwKisiHyhEg8CXH77XzeMtXkExYHFSPAA%2F0ZxD4x2I6N8ojzWLGCSHKrcGVAPXkmTNSIKupZ%2BB61ycL2Mb7NGOsCPVhBPMHX2Yz%2FfxjH5hXQ6%2Bgz1%2BhbK%2BNjfH8avmOrGwsv1k%2F7PbpeLLWU0xS6yWFrxRugCJLKAwvRf3BQZnpSXxlWqirKYowRJNY8d7t7IRZrkBDgDO8Do4mMFub1JLCDVY6XEB7o3sG2xSc%2BQtJbq5JzCKupt7Vr4kJ1jvEIovndrPnah9R3oGkkexqShze4CItqzpYOXVE2Pt5Zfjz1G3n1VYlWNNvA%3D%3D&checksum=303330282839fa6dee86a550457baeb18cd6f13b55e4


and even more for junk valves..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brass-Gate...415645?hash=item3d9926181d:g:u-sAAOSw~w5d716m


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Toli pm your address you can have it.. I'll even pay for shipping


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Toli said:


> I’d love to get my hands on some of those.


P.m your address I'll send it to you..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toli said:


> I’d love to get my hands on some of those.


Haven't seen you around in a while...........:surprise:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve been married for 15+ years. Title didn’t phase her. Next potential victim is my 11 y/o.... I’ll report back.

Seriously though, I’d love to have one of those in my collection!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve been married for 15+ years. Title didn’t phase her. Next potential victim is my 11 y/o.... I’ll report back.
> 
> Seriously though, I’d love to have one of those in my collection!



just tell him the modern day name for " service cock" is " escort"" gigolo".. something single old ladies use.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

......................


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Speaking of an old service cock....*Anyone heard from @Plumber_bill lately?
*












*.*


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lmfao you guys are hilarious.. the naming of the post was used to drive attention lol.. I stopped calling them valves.. A cock is a better term in my opinion.. unless I'm talking about a ball valve because if you say ball cock then it's obviously confusing what your talking about


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Lmfao you guys are hilarious.. the naming of the post was used to drive attention lol.. I stopped calling them valves.. A cock is a better term in my opinion.. unless I'm talking about a ball valve because if you say ball cock then it's obviously confusing what your talking about


when I talk about cock noone(her) misunderstands what I mean.....:devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Lmfao you guys are hilarious.. the naming of the post was used to drive attention lol.. I stopped calling them valves.. A cock is a better term in my opinion.. unless I'm talking about a ball valve because if you say ball cock then it's obviously confusing what your talking about



I would call then hose bibs....or sill cock if you want to get cocks involved...never really heard the term " service cock" much at all...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lol.. nobody uses that term... I was just trying to be funny.. the uk guy calls valves cocks sometimes.. bug everything he says is worded differently


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Lol.. nobody uses that term... I was just trying to be funny.. the uk guy calls valves cocks sometimes.. bug everything he says is worded differently



listening to how some people speak from other countries and their terms can be both funny and interesting at the same time...and then trying to figure out what they mean by what they say.....


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Venomthirst said:


> Lol.. nobody uses that term... I was just trying to be funny.. the uk guy calls valves cocks sometimes.. bug everything he says is worded differently


Worked with some Brits that would say pass us the spanners lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

No one likes to feel like they don't know something. I've seen that manifest as frustration and embarrassment and turn into anger directed at the plumber when the customer doesn't know what the hell a hose bib or a sillcock is. They all understand when I say hose faucet. I normally don't like dumbing down things, but in this case it is self preservation. We get enough customers who get pissed just because they have to pay us, no sense giving them another reason. 

They hate me when I buy a new computer when they start spouting off tech terms without an explantion in English, because I don't stand for it and I let them know. I just went back to one store and paid a little more for a TV because the kid took the time to explain all the features in English for someoen who has no interest in electronics, so I could compare and figure out exactly what I wanted.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

True story. Second week of training I had to deal with the home owner, a sweet old lady. The guy training me booked it when I told her she needed a new cock and ball.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Arrived today! I’ve never seen one like it! Well made, obviously. Very cool and definitely going on the shelf (when my brewery/office is complete).

Anyway, I decided to post a pic of it with a small description in the “random picture thread” over there. It was minutes and the post was deleted. I did however get a screenshot of my quote along with a diy interpretation for them. Funny thing is plumbing in a way is kind of a skill you need in brewing, at least some very basic knowledge.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Im glad you will enjoy it... better than seeing it destroyed.. Perserve history. Now you too have a piece of Canadiana in your house..


My guess is that would've been produced by a company called Cambridge brass that is still alive and producing products today... There isnt a stamp that i could find on it but maybe you can find one..


I've dug up sewers with a stamp and a year of manufacture from the 1800's... i wanted to keep it but it was so packed with roofing tar thing weighed like 60 lbs..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Im glad you will enjoy it... better than seeing it destroyed.. Perserve history. Now you too have a piece of Canadiana in your house..
> 
> 
> My guess is that would've been produced by a company called Cambridge brass that is still alive and producing products today... There isnt a stamp that i could find on it but maybe you can find one..
> ...



I don’t see any stamps on it myself, so I’m going to agree and say Cambridge.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My wife thought about making a tap handle out of it. Would be cool, but I think it would be too heavy, and I would feel bad molesting history.


----------

